# Network updates - Service unavailable



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi All,
I have recently been tweaking with the TiVo but along the way I seem to be unable to connect to the net for the updates now.
I thought it was something that I had done, but I had seen some other posts also reporting this that I thought it may have been a server issue rather than mine.
If run ./nic_install_tivo turbonet from telent and tell the system to use dialup, the TiVo will make it's daily call without issue ovef the phone line. If I then switch it back to network, I get "Failed. Service unavailable". I have opened up the firewall and there is no problem running TiVoweb2. I have even done a ping from within the telnet session to www.bbc.co.uk which seemed to get replies.
Any ideas anyone, please?
I had, along the way, inadvertently deleted everything in my /hack directory. I don;t know if there was anything in there that would have caused this.
Please help, it's a real pain in the A***, as I'm sure you can imagine.
Kind regards.

BTW, it's a series 1 UK tivo, so there is now dial prefix to enter.


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

Can anyone help me with this please?

I have now turned debug on and got the following report after instigating a daily call.

Oct 21 21:12:06 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e
2fsck is recommended
Oct 21 21:14:25 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 8
0)...
Oct 21 21:14:25 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)..
.
Oct 21 21:14:25 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: POST /*5M D=T 5.1;P
Oct 21 21:16:00 (none) kernel: tcp_keepopen_proc on 0x809ea100 - needs a tickle
Oct 21 21:16:05 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)...
Oct 21 21:16:05 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)...
Oct 21 21:16:05 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: POST /tivo-service/TCD411.cgi HTTP/1.0
Oct 21 21:17:15 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ea100)
Oct 21 21:17:15 (none) kernel: tcp_keepopen_proc on 0x809ea100 - needs a tickle
Oct 21 21:17:15 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x802c35e0)
Complete.
Press <enter> to continue...

Current/New Configuration:
timing setting = optimal
mac address = 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67
ip address = 192.168.0.150
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.0.1
debug level = err
daily call = network

Options
1: Change timing setting
2: Change MAC address
3: Change IP address/gateway
4: Change debug logging option
5: Change daily call option
9: View/extract log file
0: Apply and exit
!: Exit without saving

[0..6]?


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok. I have just spent several hours navigating my way through anything slightly related to tivo internet connectivity.

I have proven that I can ping the bbc website and that I don't have any network issues. What I cannot do is connect to the net on port 80. According to my router logs, the TiVo is not even looking for it. I can ping other local network devices and I can ping the outside world which proves the hardware is talking.

Recently I have upgraded to TivowebPlus but there has been no mention if this could cause problems.

I also notice that since I originally installed the turbonet card in 2002, the drivers have been updated and I'm concerned that there are bugs not yet finished. For example, I'm fairly certian that I do not need to edit the Ident.itcl file as I am with Pipex not NTL, but there is no code in this file as described but it does mention that v3 has now moved to 'HTTP'. I can find a http file on the Tivo, but it is the http that is failing me.

The nic_install_tivo also leaves traces of DHCP text in between the lines for static which is not REM'd out. I have removed this in keeping with my previous rc.net. In this file the driver that gets loaded has now been renamed to turbonet.

I'm now at a loss and I believe that they are problems with the native driver installation/upgrade that need to be resolved, but I have also had no help at all in getting over this problem. I have been trying lots of different things and constantly checking the tclient log file which keeps reporting the same error:

11/10:09:09:18: /tvbin/TClient: About to connect to ***.***.***.***:80 
11/10:09:09:18: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/http_post /var/log/svclog http://***.***.***.***:80/tivo-service/mlog.cgi OFF OFF ON 
11/10:09:10:59: /tvbin/TClient: Failed while POSTing downloaded files stats: error reading HTTP header, reason = Success 
error reading HTTP header, reason = Success

I have also tried different Tivo server IP numbers. I would appreciate some senior assistance now as I just do not know what else to try or where to look to get through this.

BTW, UK Series 1 Tivo.

Kind regards.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Series 1, been a while.  Is your dialing prefix set to ,#401 ?


shoei600 said:


> Ok. I have just spent several hours navigating my way through anything slightly related to tivo internet connectivity.
> 
> I have proven that I can ping the bbc website and that I don't have any network issues. What I cannot do is connect to the net on port 80. According to my router logs, the TiVo is not even looking for it. I can ping other local network devices and I can ping the outside world which proves the hardware is talking.
> 
> ...


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

We don't need that in the UK, I did try it though just to be sure.


----------

